# Murder in Hurghada



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A Swiss couple, long term residents of Hurghada, were found murdered in their home in M7 in Hurghada this week. they'd been missing since 20th December.

A Dutch man has also been murdered in his home in Magawich within the last week.

RIP to all three and condolences to their families. 

What is happening in Hurghada?

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1430847&SecID=203&IssueID=168#.UsVx69GYZjp

Threw the security of the Red Sea, today arrested a guard Villa Swiss citizenship, which was found detectives on their bodies Medfontin inside garden villa area Mubarak 7 north of Hurghada, and conducted public prosecutor in Hurghada interrogation. and found Investigation Division second Hurghada, headed by Major Ahmed Lashin, head of the Investigation section, on the bodies of Swiss nationality and his wife, dead inside their place of residence villa zone Mubarak 7 north of Hurghada, and buried Bhdiktha, after that of the son by the Swiss Embassy to the tourist police in Hurghada for their disappearance. beginning when he received the General Hisham Fahmy, Inspector Investigation Police Tourism Sea Red, a notice of the Swiss Embassy in Cairo is useful to inform the son Swiss citizenship for the disappearance of his parents, who live permanently in Hurghada, and Muslims religion long ago, and that the contact between them was lost, not knowing what their fate. was immediately notified Major General Hamdy Butcher, director of security of the Red Sea, and Brigadier Ahmad Sadiq, Director of the Investigation Directorate, was referred the communication to the Unit Investigation Division second Hurghada, and being a team of Criminal Investigation search to discover the mystery deaths, headed by Major Ahmed Lashin, head of the Investigation Department of second Hurghada, and under the supervision provided satisfaction copper, Inspector Investigation Section. further News accidents .. intensify the search for the disappearance of tourists, Swiss and his wife, the Red Sea adjust the second suspect in the incident, armed robbery to replace gold jewelry quite some imprisonment of six members of the Muslim Brotherhood on charges of burning of a police car in Helwan set formation in possession of 240 grams Hashish, a pistol and the individual cartridges ancient Egypt captured the formation of neurotic majoring in auto theft gardens dome .. read also set Yasser Rizk chairman of the board of directors of News and Mr. Naggar pyramids of Appeal sets January 28 for the trial of "Mercy" and 130 of the guidance and leadership of the international organization in the "prison break" .. The first issue considered by the Egyptian judiciary circles in front of "terrorism" .. The issue includes 71 papers accusing foreign Hamas Ministry of Justice: waiting for replies country delivery Assem Abdel Majid Sharon between life and death .. Waiting to leave after a sharp deterioration in his health and stop most organs .. The doctors expect the death of the mastermind massacre "Sabra and Shatila" during the 4 days after 8 years of "coma brain" Amr Gad writes: Devil may seem clean, also a doctor Ahly: 8 players absent from the meeting Smouha Charisma "wise" and elegance, "Jannat" and Shakawa "Bossi" in the New Year .. Safinaz and spark celebrations new dances


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

So sad... in Hurghada I lived alone for almost 5 years...used to walk home alone late at night...
Never felt scared!
So sad for what Egypt's become.


----------

